# ASUS ROG PG278Q flackert?!



## ko11oRBLIND (21. August 2014)

Heyho

mach mir gerade ein wenig sorgen um  meinen neuen ROG Swift Monitor. habe ihn schon seit ende Juli und bis jz auch keine probleme. jetzt fällt mir aber auf dass seit gestern der Monitor so "flackert" dh ich sehe zb bei einem windows fentster oder auch am grauen Steam "Friendlist" fenster viele kleine flackernde querstriche oO
was kann denn das sein? hab schon alles ab/angesteckt, neugestaratet, vom strom genommen etc...
wenn ich den monitor abdrehe und einige minuten warte bis zum erneuten aufdrehen, sind sie weg...allerdings auch nicht immer. vorhin zb hat es nichts genützt.

kann mir jmd sagen was ich machen könnte? mMm liegt nichts ungwöhnliches hier das die frequenz stören könnte?

ich will den nicht einschicken müssen -.-

greets


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2014)

Ist deine Grafikkarte übertaktet?
Insbesondere der Speicher macht gerne solche Faxen.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (21. August 2014)

Ja hab ich - hab auch den Memory um 280mhz erhöht. Dh ich könnt das mal wegnehmen und schauen ob es dann besser ist? 
Wenn das wäre - kann es dann sein dass dies nur auftritt solang sich die Karte langweilt, dh am Desktop? Weil ingame ist mir das noch nicht aufgefallen Wobei ich jz nicht speziell darauf geachtet habe und auch nicht viel gespielt habe die letzten Tage


----------



## JoM79 (21. August 2014)

Ja mach mal das komplette OC raus und probier nochmal.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (22. August 2014)

also oc raus hat nichts gebracht - habe dann auch mal den graka treiber neu installiert - danach war das flackern weg, allerdings kam es nach einer zeit wieder. entweder war es zufall aber ich bilde mir ein es trat auf nach dem ich aus dem spiel auf den desktop geswitcht bin. allerdings ist das nichts handfestes weil davor hat es auch schon mal direkt beim hochfahren zu flackern/zittern begonnen. man könnte sagen diese querbalken zittern.... aufgefallen ist mir dass sie bei 60hz am meisten zittern/flackern... bei 120 weniger und bei 144 noch weniger bis gar nicht.. sehen tut man sie aber. was zusätzlich ein problem ist..dass die schrift auch so verpixelt aussieht. habe gestern auch mal eine anfrage an asus geschickt... im zweifelsfall steck ich heut mal den alten monitor an um zu sehen ob die gpu vllt einen fehler hat. fällt sonst noch jmd etwas ein?

greets


----------



## Rabber (22. August 2014)

Kurz dein anderen Monitor anschließen und dann weist du was Sache ist.


----------



## JoM79 (22. August 2014)

Scheint wohl auch Probleme mit dem beiliegenden DP-Kabel zu geben.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (22. August 2014)

habe jz mal meinen alten samsung syncmaster angesteckt und hier war alles normal... kein flackern oder irgendwas. ist dies aussagekräftig wenn ich den mit hdmi angesteckt habe? ich mein wenn die gpu was hätte, hätte man dass auch über hdmi sehen müssen?
ich will mir jetzt kein dp kabel kaufen nur um zu sehen ob es dass kabel ist... weil lt asus liegt ja "ein hochqualitatives dp kabel" dabei. dass soll dann auch funktionieren.... asus support hat sich leider noch immer nicht gemeldet... mich würde interessieren was die dazu sagen -.-

EDIT: Asus Support hat sich gemeldet und gesagt dass das ein Hardwarefehler ist. Dürfte also was bekanntes sein. Haben mir anstandslos ein Austauschgerät geschickt da meine Problem-Beschreibung scheinbar gleich auf das schließen ließ.


----------

